# New Introduction page for My Web Site



## Sachphotography (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey guys I finalized and uploaded my introduction page. Check it out.

http://www.sachphotography.us

Thanks Cheers!!
Daniel


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 9, 2009)

Might want to do a spell check.


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 9, 2009)

On what? I went back and double checked the XML file. It is all spelled right. Whats is it you see that is wrong?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 9, 2009)

experiance?


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 10, 2009)

Ding ding ding we have a winner.. I would like to present you with todays idiot of the day award!!! 

Daniel Sach: Why thank you!!!


LOL  Thank man. I did not even notice that. I wrote the XML script in dreamweaver and it does not spell check it. Exeri AN ce sounded right and I never checked it.. LOL thank dude.


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 10, 2009)

Now Fixed.  Thanks


----------



## ocular (Aug 10, 2009)

This would be a lot better if there was no yellow line.


----------



## pixelshots (Aug 10, 2009)

photos on nature, landscapes, insects,tourism,travelling,wild boat journey,crocodiles,kerala elephants,old palaces,archaeological museums and many many......

Digital photography using cell phone cameras..Macro and closeup photos of bright yellow flowers, orchid, red antoorium, old european bridge etc... | PIXELSHOTS


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 10, 2009)

My connection at work is lightening fast and it took way too long for that opening page to initially load (for my taste). Not sure if I would have waited if I were a customer or not.

"Experiance Wonder"

I also think I'd axe the equipment list.


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 11, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> My connection at work is lightening fast and it took way too long for that opening page to initially load (for my taste). Not sure if I would have waited if I were a customer or not.
> 
> "Experiance Wonder"
> 
> I also think I'd axe the equipment list.



I changed that..... Also I think your right about the Equipment. I have changed so much and different stuff now it does not even matter,


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 11, 2009)

pixelshots said:


> photos on nature, landscapes, insects,tourism,travelling,wild boat journey,crocodiles,kerala elephants,old palaces,archaeological museums and many many......
> 
> Digital photography using cell phone cameras..Macro and closeup photos of bright yellow flowers, orchid, red antoorium, old european bridge etc... | PIXELSHOTS



Hey jerk! Get your own thread!!!!! Dont steal mine!


----------



## shed301 (Aug 11, 2009)

are you using lightroom for your gallery?, i've tried to use that in my site through dreamweaver and it's just been pushing my buttons


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 11, 2009)

shed301 said:


> are you using lightroom for your gallery?, i've tried to use that in my site through dreamweaver and it's just been pushing my buttons



Yes that is what I have been using. I designed a new gallery but pazilla took up the last month and a half so now I am back to Sachphotography!!!

Ill have a new one soon.


----------

